# Trail Cam



## 98slabs (Oct 12, 2011)

I need to upgrade my trail cams. I would like some that are easy to use and not to expensive. Any suggestions?


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 12, 2011)

Primos truth cam 35! I bought one this year and the thing is fantastic. It has taken about 2500 pics and still has 80% battery life left. Very very easy to use. Takes great pictures with date, time , moon phase and all that good stuff.

They go on sale sometimes at bass pro for $79 but you can find them all day for $99.

I have also heard that if you do have a problem with the cam, they have some of the best costumer service in the business.

Do a search in the trail cam forum for "truth cam 35" or "truth cam 46" and see alot of other peoples reviews on them as well.


----------



## 98slabs (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you for the information. I will look at these for sure.


----------



## bnew17 (Oct 13, 2011)

Look at the Moultri M80 infrared cam. It uses AA batteries and will last 6 months. Takes great pics and easy set up. Cant beat it.

Before you buy ANY camera check out this website. They give in depth reviews and field test results on every cam. 

http://www.chasingame.com/index.php?id=2


----------



## ribber (Oct 16, 2011)

i can tell u one not to buy,the one i just bought at academy for $59.wildview ez cam regular flash. have it in a food plot with acorn trees on edges and tons of deer sign. i've had 1 deer picture and a couple of possums. i threw some apples in front of the camera and came back the next week,the apples were gone with deer tracks all around.when i got it home i had 3 pics of me throwing out apples and a possum. i've also went 2 sets of c batteries. complete junk.


----------



## omenshooter3535 (Oct 16, 2011)

x2 on the moultrie m-80


----------

